# YT624EJ repairs and maintenace



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I see so many honda threads about problems I thought I would start my own.

Maintenance:

1: Changed oil at 50 hours run time.

Repairs: 

1:


----------



## AE101 (Dec 6, 2014)

Actually just tonight I had the light and electric chute stop working on me at the same time. Must be a bad connection or blown fuse?

I changed both my engine oil and worm gear oil at 20hrs


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm glad you approve of my sense of humour...


----------



## AE101 (Dec 6, 2014)

So fired up the machine this morning and everything was fine. I'm wondering if something just got wet and shorted out.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

They are so good they do not sell them in the U.S. I guess Yamaha does not want to spoil us.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

AE101 said:


> So fired up the machine this morning and everything was fine. I'm wondering if something just got wet and shorted out.


They are so good they repair themselves. 


Check under the control panel, maybe water got in there, froze and separated the two connectors a bit. Just make sure everything is snug and clipped.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

This stuff might be handy:

CRC QD® Electronic Cleaner, 11 oz. 05103: Advance Auto Parts

or this:

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/solder-seal-gunk-wire-dryer-m1306/7070780-P?navigationPath=L1*14924%7CL2*15043%7CL3*16210


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm impressed with the amount of Yamaha problems, I thought there would be a lot less.


----------

